# Do It Yourself Backpacking Meals



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You can make your own backpacking meals. Just add this basic sauce to Ramen noodles or minute rice, dehydrated veggies and some dried meat.










*Basic Sauce Mix:*
1 box - corn starch
2 cups - non-fat dry milk
1 cup - Coffee mate
1 cup - chicken or beef bouillon
1/2 cup - parsley flakes
1/4 cup - dextrose or sugar
2 tbsp - onion powder
1 tbsp - garlic powder
1 tbsp - white pepper
1 tbsp - turmeric
2 tbsp - powdered butter 
1 tbsp - powdered lemon
1/4 cup - salt

*To make basic sauce:*
Add 4 tbsp of sauce mix to 1 cup of boiling water.

*To make basic sauce mix for rice or pasta backpacking meals:*
Add 4 tbsp of sauce mix to 2 cups of boiling water.

*Backpack meal basic recipe example:*
1 cup minute rice or 1 package of Ramen noodles
2/3 cup dried vegetables
2/3 cup dried meat
4 tbsp basic sauce mix
2 cups boiling water

Mix all the ingredients and put them into a vacuum sealed bag. To prepare, add the boiling water, stir, cover and let sit for 10 to 12 minutes before eating. Just like the store-bought backpacking meals.

Here's one with Ramen noodles, dried peas, dried wild mushrooms and dried beef and the basic sauce mix. Not all that bad:


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Do It Yourself Bacpacking Meals*

That's some hardy looking grub!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You can also empty the Cup of Soup styrofoam meal thingies, add some dried meat or whatever, and re-package them in a vacuum bag. Just add boiling water to the vacuum bag. The meal, and the trash, will take up a lot less space in your pack.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I like the deep fried squirrel better!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> I like the deep fried squirrel better!!


Ah, ha, ha, ha...me too. I took some on my elk hunting backpack trip.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

29¢ a piece, regular price. 290 calories, 110 from fat, about the same as those $6.50 fancy-smancy over the counter backpack meals:


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Another cheap and tasty one is the lipton chicken soup and a cup of minute rice! Boil the water and soak it for 15 minutes, My son and I take at least one every trip.


----------

